# Not sure on if this forum is active, but I need to choose between which Art to study



## Jlocd (Mar 24, 2017)

I've done some research and I've decided I want to study Kenpo or Wing Chun and I need some help deciding, what are your guys/girls opinions? I've never studied a martial art before, but I became interested after hearing about Taekwondo, but soon lost interest and went in search of other martial arts I could study and low and behold it's boiled down between these two. I'm in highschool and my funds aren't great, I live in Kentucky and I've looked at all of the academies around me but still couldn't choose. I'm 16, male, 125 lbs., And 5'5.


----------



## kuniggety (Mar 24, 2017)

You'll hear the same response from most folks around here that we really can't tell you which is better for you. The best art for you is the one that you enjoy doing and so willl stick with it. If they both let you watch classes or have a trial period, then I would take advantage of it. Every school is going to have their own vibe which may or may not be for you and you'll never know until you're actually there.


----------



## Buka (Mar 24, 2017)

Welcome to MT, Jlocd.

Go to the closest, or cheapest, one near you. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 24, 2017)

Jlocd said:


> I've done some research and I've decided I want to study Kenpo or Wing Chun and I need some help deciding, what are your guys/girls opinions? I've never studied a martial art before, but I became interested after hearing about Taekwondo, but soon lost interest and went in search of other martial arts I could study and low and behold it's boiled down between these two. I'm in highschool and my funds aren't great, I live in Kentucky and I've looked at all of the academies around me but still couldn't choose. I'm 16, male, 125 lbs., And 5'5.


My son (also 16) and I have been taking Kenpo for years and enjoy it.  I don't know much about Wing Chun so I cannot comment on that.
Have you observed the classes?  Honestly, I would go with whoever seems to be the better instructor.  Do both of these studios have a lot of male teenagers attending?  If not, that is kind of a red flag.  I studied at a studio years ago where the teenagers never lasted long.  The instructor did not seem to enjoy them and tended to spend time with other students so the teenagers lost interest.
Hopefully, both of these places will allow you to try at least one class to get an idea of whether or not the studio is right for you.  I would do this before making a decision.  If they allow more than one class for the trial, even better.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 24, 2017)

In addition to what others have said, do you have names/websites of the schools? I believe a couple of people on here are from Kentucky, so they may be able to give you their direct opinions about the schools.


----------



## Steve (Mar 24, 2017)

Everything everyone else said.  And also consider going out for your school wrestling team.  You will never regret it.  Wrestling will give you a crazy work ethic, a very strong core, and some great foundational skills that will benefit you no matter what style you eventually decide to focus on.  And it's free (or mostly free) for you and your family if it's a school sponsored sport.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 24, 2017)

Jlocd said:


> I've done some research and I've decided I want to study Kenpo or Wing Chun and I need some help deciding, what are your guys/girls opinions? I've never studied a martial art before, but I became interested after hearing about Taekwondo, but soon lost interest and went in search of other martial arts I could study and low and behold it's boiled down between these two. I'm in highschool and my funds aren't great, I live in Kentucky and I've looked at all of the academies around me but still couldn't choose. I'm 16, male, 125 lbs., And 5'5.


Welcome to MT!

You're surely seeing a pattern here by now. What's right will vary from person to person, based on your interests and goals. Folks here can help you look for indicators of both problems and potential if you pass along the websites of the schools you're considering. Beyond that, visit them. Find one that is convenient (so you're more likely to go consistently), fits your budget, and seems fun and/or interesting to you. That last part is probably the most important. If you like it, you'll be more likely to go when you're tired, sore, busy, stressed, etc. Going back the next time is the most important technique you'll learn.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 24, 2017)

Jlocd said:


> I've done some research and I've decided I want to study Kenpo or Wing Chun and I need some help deciding, what are your guys/girls opinions? I've never studied a martial art before, but I became interested after hearing about Taekwondo, but soon lost interest and went in search of other martial arts I could study and low and behold it's boiled down between these two. I'm in highschool and my funds aren't great, I live in Kentucky and I've looked at all of the academies around me but still couldn't choose. I'm 16, male, 125 lbs., And 5'5.


Well your weight, height and age doesn't mean anything. Best thing is to go to both styles and see which place you enjoy most. One thing I know Is there a lot of similarities to kenpo and wing chun. I've never done wing chun but I do kenpo and I enjoy it but it's not for everyone. Maybe you'd love it maybe you'll hate it. But it's more about what you want from a style what do you want out of training


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 24, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Well your weight, height and age doesn't mean anything. Best thing is to go to both styles and see which place you enjoy most. One thing I know Is there a lot of similarities to kenpo and wing chun. I've never done wing chun but I do kenpo and I enjoy it but it's not for everyone. Maybe you'd love it maybe you'll hate it. But it's more about what you want from a style what do you want out of training



It would mean something if he were looking at competing.  Age and possibly weight-class.

But yeah, realistically speaking, doesn't mean much.

Take a look around.  Cross places off the list you can't get to, can't afford, and can't make class times.  Visit the rest.  I'm sure you'll see something that really catches your eye.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 25, 2017)

I think it would be quite fun if the OP said, based on his research, what he thinks of the 2 arts he is looking into, and what he thinks they are about.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 26, 2017)

Jlocd said:


> I've done some research and I've decided I want to study Kenpo or Wing Chun and I need some help deciding, what are your guys/girls opinions? I've never studied a martial art before, but I became interested after hearing about Taekwondo, but soon lost interest and went in search of other martial arts I could study and low and behold it's boiled down between these two. I'm in highschool and my funds aren't great, I live in Kentucky and I've looked at all of the academies around me but still couldn't choose. I'm 16, male, 125 lbs., And 5'5.


Hey welcome  I say try the WC for a couple of weeks.  If that work for you, you feel comfortable, you like the sifu, get on with the group, great, or if not and something does not quite feel right or comfortable or suitable to you, just go try the other  Do not worry unnecessarily over any decision you make being final.  You have plenty of time to change your mind  Wishes to you.


----------



## Langenschwert (Mar 26, 2017)

Seconded on the wrestling. You will not regret it, but will likely regret NOT doing it later if you make martial arts a lifelong pursuit. Having a good wrestling base will make your Wing Chun or Kenpo that much better.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Mar 27, 2017)

Langenschwert said:


> Seconded on the wrestling. You will not regret it, but will likely regret NOT doing it later if you make martial arts a lifelong pursuit. Having a good wrestling base will make your Wing Chun or Kenpo that much better.



How does Wrestling help with Wing Chun?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 27, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> How does Wrestling help with Wing Chun?



Well you wont get taken down with impunity.

Otherwise similar principles.


----------



## Ben S (Mar 27, 2017)

If you posted here, you're interested - martial arts practice is calling to you. As others have said, we can't recommend a particular art. Research them based on your personality - how you think you most want to express yourself - do you want to master serious skills as a soldier or law enforcement personnel might need? Do you want to fight in the MMA? Do you simply want a school where you can 'belong' and practice alongside others and grow with them? Are you a loner? You can find out which styles feature certain approaches or techniques easily here and elsewhere online. I've been at martial arts for 35 years - I'd say, spend some time visualizing YOU yourself as a martial artist - what do you look like?  what techniques do you see yourself wanting to execute? - work backward from there. Give something a try to get going - feel free to reject what doesn't resonate with you - try something else -  don't give up!


----------



## Langenschwert (Mar 27, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Well you wont get taken down with impunity.
> 
> Otherwise similar principles.



In addition, I also seem to recall an obscure MMA fighter with a Kenpo and Wrestling background. Might have actually been a champion in some minor promotion or other... what was his name? Chuck something... oh right, Liddell. 

Apparently wrestling goes really well with all the trappy WC stuff too.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> How does Wrestling help with Wing Chun?


in addition to what's been said, you will develop a strong work ethic, learn the value of fitness, and learn some excellent foundational skills (sensivity, body awareness, etc)


----------

